# Datei fehlt.



## sgschlau (25. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

wenn ich in meinem einfachen Java-Editor einen Punkt oder ne Klammer setze dann bekomme ich folgendes fenster mit dieser Fehlermeldung:

Datei „C:\j2sdk1.4.2_05\docs\api\allclasses-frame.html“ fehlt.

Für diese Code-Vervollständigung und Parameter-Hilfe muss die Java-Dokumentation installiert werden.

wo bekomme ich diese datei her und wo muss ich den Pfad eintragen...

mein editor heißt:Java-Editor von Gerhard Röhner

MfG

sgschlau


----------



## Gast (25. Okt 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html#docs
das ist die dokumentation und die einfach nach j2sdk1.4.2_05 entpacken


----------



## sgschlau (25. Okt 2004)

alles klar...

Vielen Dank...


----------

